# How do i get dark auburn hair?



## berrybubbles (Jul 24, 2012)

I want to dye my hair this color ---&gt; http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1413/10908060.jpg

My mom said i can only use non permanent hair dye. I have dark brown hair , almost black. I tried to dye my hair that color a couple of months ago and it turned out to be purple-ish red instead of auburn. Any suggestions on what hair dye i should use?


----------



## berrybubbles (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *noreendawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its more brunette with a red hue to it here is a link to a page with diff colors on it so u can see the dark auburn.
> 
> ...


 I think the link is wrong because it just sent me to a jewelry website


----------



## berrybubbles (Jul 25, 2012)

I think the link is wrong because it just sent me to a jewelry website


----------



## Gina Cordoba (Jul 27, 2012)

I would use henna mix with indigo, which will make your hair really dark. Indigo will turn black and Henna will turn auburn. so add more henna than indigo.
 

[SIZE=medium](deleted links per [/SIZE][SIZE=medium]Terms of Service[/SIZE][SIZE=medium])[/SIZE]


----------

